# Creative Zen Xtra not working

## laleshii

Actually everything works kinda fine but I can't get the software to see it ...

I use gentoo.

I have in my kernel Ehci Usb support ...

```

 linux # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 041e:4128 Creative Technology, Ltd

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

linux # emerge -pv libnjb gnomad

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libnjb-2.2.5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/gnomad-2.8.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

this is some info:

```

/etc/hotplug/usb/nomad.usermap

# Creative Nomad Jukebox

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x0471   0x0222   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox 2

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4100   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox 3

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4101   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4108   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen USB 2.0

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x410b   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen NX

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4109   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4128   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Dell Digital Jukebox

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4111   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Touch

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x411b   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Micro

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x411e   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Second Generation Dell Digital Jukebox

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4126   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

# Dell Pocket DJ

nomadjukebox   0x0003   0x041e   0x4127   0x0000   0x0000   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00   0x00000000

/etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox

#!/bin/sh

# Lifts a plugged in nomad jukebox to user space and

# optionally runs a client program.

# Written by Linus Walleij 2004, based on the "usbcam"

# script by Nalin Dahyabhai.

DEVICEOWNER=CONSOLE

DEVICEPERMS=0600

PROGRAM="cd ~; gnomad2 --display=localhost:0"

# Special quirk for SuSE systems using "resmgr"

# (see http://rechner.lst.de/~okir/resmgr/)

if [ -f /sbin/resmgr ]

then

    /sbin/resmgr "${ACTION}" "${DEVICE}" desktop usb

    exit 0

fi

# This is for most other distributions

if [ "${ACTION}" = "add" ] && [ -f "${DEVICE}" ]

then

    # New code, using lock files instead of copying /dev/console permissions

    # This also works with non-gdm logins (e.g. on a virtual terminal)

    # Idea and code from Nalin Dahyabhai <nalin@redhat.com>

    if [ "x$DEVICEOWNER" = "xCONSOLE" ]

    then

   if [ -f /var/run/console/console.lock ]

   then

       DEVICEOWNER=`cat /var/run/console/console.lock`

   elif [ -f /var/run/console.lock ]

   then

       DEVICEOWNER=`cat /var/run/console.lock`

   elif [ -f /var/lock/console.lock ]

   then

       DEVICEOWNER=`cat /var/lock/console.lock`

   else

       DEVICEOWNER="nobody"

       DEVICEPERMS="666"

   fi

    fi

    if [ -n "$DEVICEOWNER" ]

    then

        chmod 0000 "${DEVICE}"

        chown "${DEVICEOWNER}" "${DEVICE}"

        chmod "${DEVICEPERMS}" "${DEVICE}"

   # Then run an optional program - this does not work yet.

   # su "${CONSOLEOWNER}" -c "${PROGRAM}"

    fi

fi

```

Some help would be nice ...

Gnomad says no jukeboxes found on USB ...

Neutrino doesn't detects anythin ...

Thats all i can say

----------

## danky

I am having this same issue.  The device shows up when I do lsusb but when I start gnomad2 i get the error that "No jukeboxes found on USB bus", I am using most current firmware on the xen extra.

----------

## XezzeX

I'm having the exact same problem with the Creative Zen Xtra too. I also have the newest firmware 2.10.3, and thought it might be that causing the problem. But it turns out that it can't be reversed to a previous version unfortunately.

I have the same info as the first post, except that my /etc/hotplug/usb/nomad.usermap looks like this:

```

# Creative Nomad Jukebox

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x0471  0x0222  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox 2

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4100  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox 3

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4101  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4108  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen USB 2.0

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x410b  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen NX

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4109  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4110  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Dell Digital Jukebox

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4111  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Touch

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x411b  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Zen (Zen Micro variant)

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x411d  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Micro

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x411e  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Second Generation Dell Digital Jukebox

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4126  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Dell Pocket DJ

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4127  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Creative Zen Sleek

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x4136  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

# Third Generation Dell Digital Jukebox

nomadjukebox    0x0003  0x041e  0x412f  0x0000  0x0000  0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00    0x00000000

```

And I have Ohci/Ehci support in my kernel.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## XezzeX

I should really use some time searching before bitching about stuff not working, because I just got it working.

I visited the gnomad site, and saw something called libmtp. Then I remembered something about the firmware having to do with that MTP stuff, and decided to try it out.

I:

unemerged gnomad and libnjb

and

emerged libmtp and gnomad

Then I fired up gnomad, and it WORKED  :Very Happy: 

So I hope you guys have got the same problem.

----------

## d2clon

 *Quote:*   

> I:
> 
> unemerged gnomad and libnjb
> 
> and
> ...

 

This is not working for me:

```

# mtp-detect detect the Creative Zen V Plus

# gnomad2 does not detect it "No jukebox found on USB bus"

# lsusb  | grep Creative

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 041e:4152 Creative Technology, Ltd
```

----------

## srilliet

i have the same problem i can not get my creative zen microphoto (mp3 player) to work i'v tryed every thing any on have any other ideas?

----------

## srilliet

if you want you creative to work emerge -va amarok with USE FLAG "mtp". 

type the following first to see if your set up detects your mtp devices first

stephen@localhost ~ $ mtp-detect

Autodetected device "Creative Zen MicroPhoto" (VID=041e,PID=413c) is known.

PTP: Opening session

Connected to MTP device.

USB low-level info:

bla.....  bla ..... bla .... lots of info will be displayed 

</LIMITS><PUBLICKEY>UjurbLh8ap+B8EsXb9FuVhRbWCbKRGDdm7xWTAgK02eLpTDRUPjUWA==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>quB0u/cTiyb2QncI62t/E98g5xt/YQMQDnLFwXEqwg+twcZXVM9GJw==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE><CERTIFICATE type="AUTHORIZATION"><DATA><SECURITYLEVEL>2000</SECURITYLEVEL><AUTH_ID>399</AUTH_ID><PUBLICKEY>Gf5Ommhs90oQ3m98RF9NNLuJ3nxgcFg4j0FGrLXshCI05uubNR46Iw==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>3KK+1dNO2r967UrH998VO7cgb1fx/QXunT3EXOXIgyYH/2/IHt7bLQ==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE><CERTIFICATE type="AUTHORIZATION_ROOT"><DATA><AUTH_ID>1</AUTH_ID><PUBLICKEY>a1t3hxrg!qbOgktnbYaEEi4teCse!gz6RvTPuC!zizKJlpU7xoduSw==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>K/+ULUEJBJr1Lw6cieqoCrSr3RjzfJgtu8/at2FrBpVmLTGl/yKOJQ==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE></DEVCERT>

PTP: Closing session

OK.

then run amarok and add the device. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

